# old ship mate



## malcolm doherty (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking for a guy the name of Robbie Bird from Dundee sailed with him on the orsova 1971/72 he may have emigrated to AUSSIE
last i heard from him he was on a BP Tanker.


----------



## Puffin's skipper (Nov 15, 2011)

*Me too.*

Likewise looking for an old shipmate, from near Dundee.. or was it Montrose, yes it was, Craigo, near Montrose.. his name was, is, Gus Brennan, he was deck crowd, EDH, I was on a Shell tanker with him for about 11 months in 64 on STS Hatasia.. a white oil ship. Great guy..


----------

